# Torque PROBLEM !!!



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

i have lumina 2005 coupe 5.7 ls1 6speed MT and i installed ( dart 62 heads / cam 112 ... FAST intake 92 / throttle 90 ... headers and Corsa h-pipe with kit back ) after installing i tuned it an its give me 425 rwhp 319 tourqe !!!!!!!!!!!!

i don't know why ????? 
what can i do to get better tourqe ???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pictures!!!


----------



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

pictures of car or dyno sheet ??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was not aware that Dart made a '62' head for an LS1. The only Dart LS1 heads I've ever heard of are the PRO1 and the PRO1 CNC.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*FYI hes a euro.

WhaT TYPE of headers do you have?*


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> FYI hes a euro.
> 
> What type of headers do you have?


I know he's a euro, a Middle Eastern Lumina SS rather than a GTO. Still has an LS1.


----------



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

yes u r right i have Dart PRO1 , diffellepo headers , so ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

al3flangy said:


> i have lumina 2005 coupe 5.7 ls1 6speed MT and i installed ( dart 62 heads / cam 112 ... FAST intake 92 / throttle 90 ... headers and Corsa h-pipe with kit back ) after installing i tuned it an its give me 425 rwhp 319 tourqe !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i don't know why ?????
> what can i do to get better tourqe ???


What are the duration and lift specs on the cam? Post the dyno if you can,


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Do you have Longtube or shortube headers.

Heres the milltion dollar question

DID YOU TUNE IT? Or Did YOU HAVE IT TUNED?

IMHO sounds like you need a timming adjsment...*


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Something don't add up.

To get 425 HP from 319 ft-lbs of torque, the engine has to be
turning 7000 RPM. That means the peak torque of 319 ft-lbs
has to be made at 7000 RPM - Ain't gonna happen. The torque will
peak between 4000-5000 RPM, then start back down.

If you are making about 425 ft-lbs between 4-5k RPM and it drops
down to 319 at 7000 RPM, then that would be about right.
You would have 425 peak HP and 425 peak torque.
POST a pic of the dyno sheet, and we can tell.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The whole time I've been watching this I was thinking that the stock peak torque spec is better than that........


----------



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

590/595 232/238 LSA 112 << No. of cam shaft and i will scan the dyno sheet tomorrow an show it here .


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd suspect the cam not having any other info


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

al3flangy said:


> 590/595 232/238 LSA 112 << No. of cam shaft and i will scan the dyno sheet tomorrow an show it here .


IMHO, with the mods you have listed your numbers should be somewhere around 350 to 360 rwtq peaking somewhere around 4,500 rpm. and 380 to 390 rwhp peaking around 6,000 rpm.

At what gear are you activating the dyno? 3rd or 4th. Which lifter springs are you using? Stock?


----------



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

i installed titanum double spring with thunder race push rods with ls7 lifters with double valve train , and the dyno was avtivating in 3th gear . (info maybe you need : my rear axle is one shaft


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

When you say "my rear axle is one shaft" do you mean that the Lumina SS has a solid rear axle rather than independent suspension like the U.S. version GTO?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> When you say "my rear axle is one shaft" do you mean that the Lumina SS has a solid rear axle rather than independent suspension like the U.S. version GTO?


He may have an "open" rear end.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

al3flangy said:


> and the dyno was avtivating in 3th gear . (info maybe you need : my rear axle is one shaft


You should activate the dyno in 4th gear, third gear is a 1.43:1 ratio and fourth gear is a 1.00:1 ratio on the six speed. If your car is an automatic 3rd gear is a 1.00:1 ratio.


----------

